
Ask HN: How do you focus on working - jeep_b
I have a hard time focusing on my tasks, whether it&#x27;s because of YouTube , Reddit or HN, I always find myself doing something that completely break my work mindset.<p>Do you have any tips, philosophy or tricks?
======
_the_inflator
It depends on the context, however, start with the mindset:

Done is better than perfect. To finish first, first, you have to finish.
Motivation follows action – not vice versa. You work or you pause. You cannot
do both. If you do not work, you stare at a blanket NOT Reddit, hn. Schedule
time for Reddit, HN, etc. where you MUST consume this stuff (believe me, after
being forced to do it, you will get over this addiction thing very fast!)

With this internalized, I set boundaries, usually time constraints, and define
outcomes so that there is something tangible after the final whistle rings.

I set a timer, usually at one minute, and let it repeat. This helps me to get
into the groove and stay in the present moment. Soon this will annoy you, so I
increase the period gradually from 1 to 3 to 5 and 10 or 15 minutes.

I use Noise Cancelling Headsets, however lately I use deliberate distraction,
which seems counterintuitive, but highly advisable: techno music as well as
Medical Doctors.

Why? Content should not excite you too much, so that you deliberately listen
to it, but are annoying so that you zone out.

This lets me focus. Sports psychologists recommend similar tactics. Very
interesting!

Train yourself, repeat it until it is a second habit. Rinse and repeat. Use an
arsenal of tricks to get you going.

Good luck!

------
rockyroadn
adderall

